# Suggested Words



## valis23

Hi. When I use WordReference on a friend's computer, or at university, as I search there's a drop-down box suggesting words I might be trying to type. However, on my own computer (Mac OS X, Firefox) I don't get this option, nor have I ever had it. I've tried disabling all my add-ons, and everything's up to date and It's still not working. It does, however, work on Safari. Any ideas as to what I need to install to make this feature work?

Thanks


----------



## Peterdg

That is funny. I'm trying to get rid of this feature and I can't. I think it's more of a nuisance than a help; it slows down my typing. (But then again, my children would say that is because I'm old)


----------



## mkellogg

valis23 said:


> Mac OS X, Firefox


Yes, it is disabled for Firefox on OS X.  Firefox has a bug there that keeps it from working right. 

Peter, can't you still type just as fast and hit Enter?  I don't see how it can slow you down unless you are pausing to look at the list of words.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Peter, can't you still type just as fast and hit Enter? I don't see how it can slow you down unless you are pausing to look at the list of words.


Actually, no. When I'm in the dictionary (I don't know if it matters, but usually I'm in the English-Spanish dictionary), when I'm typing a word in the search box, it suddenly stops displaying what I type until it displays a list of words. It's pretty annoying for me as it makes me think that I missed a key and sometimes I retype that same letter, but then it appears two times, so I have to go back again. It depends on the speed of the system how much it bothers me. Sometimes it stops displaying what I type during about one to two seconds and that is really annoying.

Perhaps it would work better with another browser; I didn't check (I'm using IE8).


----------



## mkellogg

I just tested on IE.  It allows me to start typing without problem, but there seems to be a delay with each letter. I didn't see any delay in Firefox.  I don't really know of a good solution for now other than to switch browsers. Over the long term, I will see what I can do to remove the delay.

Mike


----------



## Peterdg

Hi Mike,

Tonight it was really horrible. I was looking up words starting with "com..." and "con..." in the English-Spanish dictionary (I guess you know why). Sometimes it took 20 seconds (yes, I timed it), before my completely typed word appeared in the search box and then a couple of seconds more before I got the dictionary page of my word. 

However, I found a workaround: it's not very convenient, but it's much faster than typing the word in the search box. I type the word in notepad, select it, copy it, and then paste it in the search box. For some reason, I then get immediate response from the dictionary.


----------



## mkellogg

Peter, another work-around is to edit the word in the URL.  Sometimes that will fail if there are accents in the word, but otherwise it should do the job.


----------



## Peterdg

Excellent. I just tried it. What a relief and time saver!!!

Thanks Mike!


----------



## medeo

valis23 said:


> Hi. When I use WordReference on a friend's computer, or at university, as I search there's a drop-down box suggesting words I might be trying to type. However, on my own computer (Mac OS X, Firefox) I don't get this option, nor have I ever had it. I've tried disabling all my add-ons, and everything's up to date and It's still not working. It does, however, work on Safari. Any ideas as to what I need to install to make this feature work?
> 
> Thanks



I have the same problem as Valis23, and it's pretty annoying for me  because I was used to the way it worked with Safari (to me much better  and quicker). I installed Firefox because I wanted to get rid off the  ads, and had other problems.... should I have installed another browser,  such as: chrome?

any suggestions?

Many thanks


----------



## jann

medeo said:


> I have the same problem as Valis23, and it's  pretty annoying for me  because I was used to the way it worked with  Safari (to me much better  and quicker). I installed Firefox because I  wanted to get rid off the  ads, and had other problems.... should I have  installed another browser,  such as: chrome?


Well, as our site administrator said last fall, the dictionary autosuggest is disabled for FFox on OSX... so you would need to use a different browser if you wanted to use the autosuggest feature:


mkellogg said:


> Yes, it is disabled for Firefox on OS X.  Firefox has a bug there that keeps it from working right.


I guess this FFox bug hasn't been fixed yet, or Mike would presumably have re-enabled the autosuggest for the OSX version of FFox.


----------

